# Bron on the Bench in Favor of Snow(Game thread vs. Pacers)



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron starting on the bench so Mike Brown can put the vaunted backcourt of Shannon Brown and Eric Snow on the floor.

I have no idea what is going on inside his brain.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

In CONCIEVABLE.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike Brown never ceases to amaze me. He's trying to make the point that no matter who you are, you come off the bench when you come back from a long break.

Will prob make it easier to get Hughes to accept being a bench player..Mike B. was quoted as saying he might consider it believe it or not


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon Brown playing good ball again - I like his aggressiveness


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I posted this in the game thread, but for what it's worth, Maximus said that they want to bring in Lebron and Andy at the same time to try to keep the boos away from when Anderson comes into the game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Standing ovation!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How bizarre to see Lebron come off the bench


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

4 point play!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron comes back the open shots return! 

Hughes hits the corner 3


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Hughes... .impressive.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry looks good!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes finishing at the rim! I can't believe it!

Hughes making jumpers! WAS flashback!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was a 3 by Larry. Did they count that as a 2?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mike Brown has officially lost his mind...Jeez.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad luck for the Pacers, they got screwed by the schedule and face us in a HOME game in LBJ + AV's 1st game back when Hughes is actually playing well


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

With shannons resurgence and larry actually plying well and andy coming back we actually look pretty damn good


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like Hughes is playing like Larry Hughes of the Wizards days or so.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man it feels good to get most of our guys back and healthy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Remember guys, we still haven't seen the real Cavs this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry has his confidence back!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Looks like Hughes is playing like Larry Hughes of the Wizards days or so.


Well, thanks on his behalf. :azdaja:

Thanks to your jinxing self, he finishes the game 4-17, guaranteed. :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap, who the hell is this guy with "Hughes" on the back of his jersey?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> With shannons resurgence and larry actually plying well and andy coming back we actually look pretty damn good


I hope Mike Brown uses him as a 6th man from now on. Does Pop have anything to do with this perhaps?...I wonder (see Ginobili's role with the Spurs).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

hendrix2430 said:


> Well, thanks on his behalf. :azdaja:
> 
> Thanks to your jinxing self, he finishes the game 4-17, guaranteed. :biggrin:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Where is Dan Gibson?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Holy crap, who the hell is this guy with "Hughes" on the back of his jersey?


I'm telling you it's the muscle he built up while he was out. Boosting his confidence and lift on his shot


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Holy crap im excited about this team now


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

We look freaking amazing . amazing defense fast break offense even ira hitting jumpers!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn we bring Lebron off the bench and just destroy people. 

What an impact he makes


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

lebron...lol, nevermind. What a beast.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is crazy. I'm starting to think we're a serious team when completely healthy. If Larry can play like this more often, holy crap.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Larry maintains the slashing game he's played the last two games, we can be really good. REAAALLLY good. We're just anihiliating them right now. Everyone out there looks dangerous. I would say it's directly attributable to having that one extra competent player out there in Larry Hughes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Need to keep up the intensity and send a message to the rest of the league whose been laughing at this team for 6 games.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I just read something quite funny on another board. Someone hypothesized that, since the team looked so good so far today, Mike Brown would consider having Lebron come off the bench for the rest of the season...:lol:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pacers drawing a ton of charges


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Pacers are going to lead the league in charges taken after this game. Hate to see a shot blocker like O'Neal go down like that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Didn't Anderson just do the EXACT same thing that Jermaine did the previous play?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is the kind of game we've always been in danger of losing. Make sure to keep the pressure on.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a great pass by Hughes there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pacers just on fire


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry is absolutely feeling it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I take back everything bad I said about Mr. Glass. Please keep it up Larry :worthy:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's shot looks good too.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Can anyone please realize were playing the Pacers - They 26th the NBA in defense (ppg) giving up 104 points per game. They want you too run and score - so they can get it and go score, hence why they have the 4th best scoring in the NBA.

We all love too see Larry like this - but lets not get carried away - I realize your posting as the game goes on. But lets remember Larry law of averages.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The difference I'm seeing with Larry is that he isn't forcing jumpers so far. That's helping him a lot.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

if larry hughes can sustain this play when we are fully healthy watch out eastern conference


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team is UNBEATABLE if Larry Hughes can keep playing like this. PLEASE Larry don't get hurt or lose confidence.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dude larry hughes is hitting tough shots too. if he can keep his threat to drive up he will be open all day long


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well you can't expect any player to play like Larry has played today. He's pretty much been flawless.

But if he can give us half of what he's giving tonight, we'll be one of the top teams in the East.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible call.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Take Lebron AND Larry out?!?! WTF?!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Umm... do we not realize that the Pacers have Troy Murphy out on the court?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden is a RETARD on defense. MY GOD stop leaving your man


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gooden is a RETARD on defense. MY GOD stop leaving your man


Thank god we can bring Andy in now, huh?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Man I missed varejao and lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Umm.... Murphy is beating Drew down the court EVERY TIME. This is when you PULL HIS ***. We have the luxury now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright if Drew gets beat by Murhpy again he should be pulled immediately for AV. WAKE UP DREW


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We finally get a call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think we still need another big to take Newble's minutes. He shouldn't be playing backup 4

I guess Marshall or Simmons will take that role when they come back


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I would have preferred that we didn't let the lead shrink like that going into the half. But overall I like how we've played so far.

The degree to which Anderson helps our depth situation can't be overstated.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great way to end the half.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol if ira starts hitting that shot give us the trophy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great 1st half. You know who didn't play at all was Devin Brown. 

Interesting move


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Were playing against the Pacers defense.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I think we still need another big to take Newble's minutes. He shouldn't be playing backup 4
> 
> I guess Marshall or Simmons will take that role when they come back


lol just as he hits a 3


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Were playing against the Pacers defense.


alot of the shots are contested we are just flat out playing way better and they are missing a lot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Great 1st half. You know who didn't play at all was Devin Brown.
> 
> Interesting move


I don't think it's anything that Devin did, really. Shannon has shown some good flashes of being able to contribute offensively, and Larry was playing out of his mind. Snow was doing a good job on Tinsley, too. 

Snow is always really vital when we play Indiana. Much like Detroit.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Were playing against the Pacers defense.


Haha... spoken like a true Cleveland fan.

Come on man! Let's enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

why do teams even guard eric seriously


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, Cavs have 34 bench points!

lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Umm.... you wanna bring in Lebron some time? Jesus christ.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pacers jacking up 3's and hitting. Need to keep up the defensive pressure


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Hughes didn't jack up a wild outside shot on that fastbreak. I can't believe it...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes playing some GREAT basketball. I am in complete shock. 

I don't think he's had a stretch of basketball this good since he came to CLE. Insanity


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. I can't say enough about what Larry has done tonight. He's taken what the defense has given him and he's just been everything we need him to be.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Something else must have happened to Hughes, I mean you can't get become a basketball player again in a matter of less than two weeks. Whatever it was I'm curious to know.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Wow. I can't say enough about what Larry has done tonight. He's taken what the defense has given him and he's just been everything we need him to be.


I don't even want to trade him if he plays anywhere close to this. Him and Lebron playing off each other, great defense and passing, that is what we have been paying $14MM for.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Lebron-Larry-AV unit has been TOYING with the Pacers.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

^ Just stopped in to say your name is hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron is +31 tonight! LOL!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> ^ Just stopped in to say your name is hilarious. :laugh:


lol, I'm assuming that's meant for B_B, not me.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap, Larry!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes = Michael Jordan reborn. At least tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Anderson gets pushed and the refs completely ignore it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy quietly making a difference out there. He really improves our defense and rebounding


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't even want to trade him if he plays anywhere close to this. Him and Lebron playing off each other, great defense and passing, that is what we have been paying $14MM for.


Well no kidding 9 of 10 from the field 4 of 5 from down town. I wouldn't want to trade a player almost having a near perfect night..

Dan Gibson is also not playing - so add that to the mix? I wonder with all these guards and with AV return (a post who can runt he floor) will Mike Brown go small ball more often. Or only when the other team does it too us first (pacers,suns,magic,warriors,nets)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha nice bounce Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Penetration by Larry. I'm smiling so much.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jeez we have 102 pts with 10mins left in the 4th.

This is what happens when a 2nd scorer steps up beside Lebron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Step up is an understatement!

Dude's 12-14 tonight! 34 points on 14 shots!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Well no kidding 9 of 10 from the field 4 of 5 from down town. I wouldn't want to trade a player almost having a near perfect night..
> 
> Dan Gibson is also not playing - so add that to the mix? I wonder with all these guards and with AV return (a post who can runt he floor) will Mike Brown go small ball more often. Or only when the other team does it too us first (pacers,suns,magic,warriors,nets)


True. If he keeps it up for a week or two maybe his trade value goes up and we can move him :biggrin:

But still I didn't even think Larry was capable of scoring 40pts in a game anymore. He looks great out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

OMG Larry


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

did kobe switch into larry hughes body


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike B. should pull Larry. Don't want him picking up any injuries and his confidence is sky high


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

See, when AV starts to grab all the offensive boards, the fans will soon forget all this contract nonsense.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

It's all Andy's fault.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I believe Larry's career high with the Cavs is 37 against Philly. He might be out for the rest of the night so he might not get there.

But this is by far his best game ever as a Cavalier.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice cut by AV.

This is a good chance to see Lebron and Shannon Brown play together.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

great night larry !


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well maybe its because I can't see my Cavaliers play anymore and must resort too ESPN Gamecast so I am a bit bitter missing Larry Hughes dominate - plus look at my screen name!!!??!! haha

Did he get a standing oviation? at least a "Larry Larry Larry" chant?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Well maybe its because I can't see my Cavaliers play anymore and must resort too ESPN Gamecast so I am a bit bitter missing Larry Hughes dominate - plus look at my screen name!!!??!! haha
> 
> Did he get a standing oviation? at least a "Larry Larry Larry" chant?


Actually, no.  

But they should have chanted for him. After all the guy's been through, a show of support from the fans would be wonderful.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Extended GARBAGE time. 

Lebron easy night with 22 mins. Player of the Game = Mr. Glass

Andy quietly had a very good game. Great to have him back


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anyone else get the feeling the refs are just gonna _kill _Andy this year? I don't think they intend on giving him the benefit of the doubt anymore.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Well maybe its because I can't see my Cavaliers play anymore and must resort too ESPN Gamecast so I am a bit bitter missing Larry Hughes dominate - plus look at my screen name!!!??!! haha
> 
> Did he get a standing oviation? at least a "Larry Larry Larry" chant?


It was a HISTORIC Mr. Glass performance. We might never see that again the rest of our lives


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

yeah but i also think andy will score 10ppg when he gets extended minutes because of how good lebron has gotten. I think if larry doesnt handle the ball much he will be a consistant 15ppg scorer on 45%


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That was an amazing defensive play by Granger at the end of the game there (why is he in there anyways?)

Lebron comes back and we don't suck anymore! :cheers:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry's whole approach has changed these past couple of games, though. He's made some serious moves to the basket.

Now I don't expect any more of these performances this season, but if he can continue to penetrate like that, he'll be unbelievably helpful for this team. His defense is already top-notch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now is the time to trade Hughes. He can't play better than this. Sell high. Let's try those Jason Kidd talks again. Maybe Rod Thorn is stupid?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It was a HISTORIC Mr. Glass performance. We might never see that again the rest of our lives



"Mr Glass"...I wonder if the Cavs players would agree to implement this nickname for him? Kind of like "Boobie" for Daniel Gibson...

That would be funny, M. Brown's post game comments; "Yeah, Mr. Glass had a terrific night..." :lol:


----------

